# Mikes Mega Mixes



## phanatik (1/10/15)

Does anyone stock Mike's Mega Mixes in Cape Town?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/10/15)

Not that I am aware of


----------



## phanatik (1/10/15)

pity


----------



## Mike (1/10/15)

Hey @phanatik I'm afraid not. It's a bit of a tough area to get in to 

However shipping down that side is reasonable and I do offer sample packs if you're interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (1/10/15)

Sorry Mike. Bit of a noob on tapatalk. Could you possibly post the link to your page with the pricing here? Especially interested in the sample packs... And potentially your bigger volumes. 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## Mike (2/10/15)

Here's my forum

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/mikes-mega-mixes/

Here's my main thread

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introducing-mikes-mega-mixes.t12865/

Here are sample packs

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/awwww-yisss-sample-packs-mmm.t15119/

Here's larger quantities

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-wanted-more-heres-much-more-mmm.t14324/

Here are bottle options

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bottle-options-mmm.t13290/


I need to rethink my system.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## n00b13 (6/10/15)

Mike said:


> Here's my forum
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/mikes-mega-mixes/
> 
> ...



Why don't you just get a simple website. Linux hosting can be had for R9 pm, R100 annually to renew your domain. Wordpress is not great, but really simple to get it started at least. Thousands of free templates etc available. Joomla is also an option, more powerful, steeper learning curve. Neither is a fantastic platform, but still a very cheap way to get going (and still used by millions)
There are many open source e-commerce applications available. Which means you can get a shop running in no time with little skill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (7/10/15)

@n00b13 it's being worked on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (7/10/15)

Mike said:


> @n00b13 it's being worked on


Cool. Can offer some help if required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

